# Plucking ear hair made easy



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I use fingers to pluck ear hair, which all of my Poodles have a LOT of, but I don't pluck bare, just a few, and then shave as close as possible with the #40on the Wahl Arco. I discovered a little gem from Chris Christensen to make it easier, even without ear powder: *Michelangelo Sculpting Stones* (under "tools" on CC's website). Cheap, too!

Basically you hold the ear hair between your thumb and this little stone, and it helps you grip, without using ear hair powder (unless it's greasey; then I use ear powder).

My thumb joints are shot (and hurt!), but not when I use the stone!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats a great idea Poodle! I have those stones, and they just sit in my drawer, as I find them useless on stripping terrier coats...lol Luckily they were cheap..I will have to give them a try on the ear hair pulling now, and see how I like them! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

I have those, too. My schnauzers are natural eared and I use them to strip the base of the ear- a pesky spot that looks messy really fast. I'll have to try them on the inside of the ear---thanks!


----------

